# Umfrage - Euer Leseverhalten



## CfX (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community,

Ich muss mit einem Freund und Klassenkameraden (11. Klasse Gym) über die Ferien eine Reportage schreiben, und wir haben uns das Thema Leseverhalten von Schülern gewählt.
Wir haben uns nun überlegt eine Internetumfrage zu erstellen. Uns ist bewusst, dass es sowas mit Google o.ä. zu finden gibt, jedoch möchten wir etwas Aktuelles/Passendes.
Daher würden wir gern euer Leseverhalten erfragen, ABER nur wenn ihr zu Schule geht, bitte. Vorschrift vom Lehrer.

Wir können aus Auswertungsgründen auch keine Mehrfachnennungen ermöglichen.

Wir wüssten nun gern, wieviel ihr so pro Tag lest und was ihr HAUPTSÄCHLICH lest.
Wenn euch noch eine sinnvolle Buchgruppe einfällt, schreibt das bitte in den Thread.
Ansonsten wäre es schön, wenn dieser sauber gehalten werden könnte. (Keine Flames etc.)

BITTE NUR ANTWORTEN VON SCHÜLERN!
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus, ich hoffe, dass wir einige Abstimmungen zusammen kriegen!

mfg CfX


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

ungefähr 45 min am Tag und Immer nen Buch/Roman je nachdem.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2008)

mehrfachantwort waer ein vorteil


----------



## CfX (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das mit der Mehrfachantwort ist richtig, aber das würde etwas hakelig mit der Auswertung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt gerade mal 2 Fragen?

Überanstrengt euch mal nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CfX (30. Dezember 2008)

Diese Reportage nimmt noch ein anderes Thema abseits des Leseverhaltens auf und diese 2 Fragen sind die wichtigsten in der Hinsicht. Keine Sorge wie haben darüber nachgedacht, welche Fragen wir reinnehmen =)


----------



## Abrox (30. Dezember 2008)

An Terry Pratchett kommt nichts vorbei, selbst die schlechtesten seiner Bücher sind nicht schlecht.

Teilweise sage ich mir (Gegen 21/22 Uhr) les mal ein paar Seiten. Um 3 Uhr morgens bekomm ich dann nen Schreck. Besonders wenn Arbeit/Berufsschule am nächsten Tag

Lesen ist wichtig. Sehr wichtig sogar. Es fing schon damals an als ich mir Lesen mit Mickey Maus Comics beigebracht habe. Zeitung lese ich eigentlich nur den Regionalteil, alles andere ist mir eher Schnurz (ein wenig Politik, okay). Allerdings verzichte ich da auf Zeitungen im BILD Niveau.

Auch teilweise selbstgeschriebene Geschichten aus Foren sind nicht ohne. Eine Geschichte ging über 200 Postings. Das dauerte bis ich diese durch hatte.

Edit: Ich seh mich als Berufsschüler immer noch als Schüler.


----------



## Mefisthor (30. Dezember 2008)

Fantasy natürlich (wie die meisten hier wahrscheinlich durch Wow, WAR usw.)
Die Trolle bücher von Christoph Hardebusch sind einfach die besten !

lg


----------



## Ciquo (30. Dezember 2008)

also ich lese wenig bücher, wobei ich auch sagen muss dass ich oft welche anfange,aber mir die meisten einfach nicht gefallen. wenn ich dann ein buch habe das ich sofort verschlingen könnte, zwinge ich mich meistens dazu nur einen kleinen teil jeden tag zu lesen damit ich möglichst lange davon zehren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten halt zeitung, zeitschriften, nachrichten im inet, bildblog und buffed ( wenn das zählt^^) da komme ich locker auf meine stunde pro tag.

bin zwar kein schüler mehr, aber mein (freiwilliges) leseverhalten hat sich seit meiner schulzeit nicht wirklich verändert.

glaube allerdings dass ihr hier an der falschen stelle seid um eine representative umfrage zu machen.grad bei der leseauswahl wird es hier - verglichen mit der allgemeinheit - stark zu fantasybüchern verschoben sein.


mfg

Ciquo


----------



## CfX (30. Dezember 2008)

das mit den fantasybüchern kann stimmen. wir haben aber noch andere quellen und wir wollten auch ma hier eine starten


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Fehlt Mehrfachauswahl beim der Themen auswahl


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

ich lese presserzuegnisse  Buffed und alle möglichen internet seiten so


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese Thema: Umfrage - Euer Leseverhalten

und letzter Beitrag von: Ich Buch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese garkeine Bücher zur Zeit, dafür hab ich während der Ferien garkeine Zeit. Ich lese gerne und viel im Web, ob nun News oder Foren oder sonstwas ist dabei egal, sonst halt recht viel Musikzeitschriften, aber ich schätze mal das beläuft sich auf recht wenig Zeit -> deshalb 0 Min/Day.


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese zur Zeit das Buch "Henry dreht auf" von Tom Sharpe.

ist ein super schreiber, wo ich mich sehr oft beim lauten lachen erwische...

Lese es seit dem Krankenhaus regelmäßig abends vorm schlafen gehen. Er hat echt ein rabenschwarzen britischen Humor, wo man einfach weiterlesen muß! 

War früher nie ein richtiger leser aber dieses Buch hat meine Meinung über Bücher gewandelt... einfach nur Top und empfehlenswert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

Also heute war mein leserekordtag  xD

ich les schon 90 min aufwärts... fast jeden tag.
Hab Heute Metro 2033 ( 730 Seiten ) Gelesen, und grad schon n neues Buch angefangen xD

Wenn ich nich am Pc hock, 360 zock, dann les ich  xD
und ja bin schüler ^^ ( viel viel Freizeit  meheheh )


----------



## saibot1207 (30. Januar 2009)

naja wenn einem langweilig is und so dann können das schon mal 4-5 h werden, aber mnchmal halt auch gar nix.

wenn man halt kein gescheites Buck hat oder so.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich nur Zeitung oder irgendeine Zeitschrift.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

Pratchett, Adams  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Januar 2009)

Das geht nicht auf mit der Umfrage wie kann ich 0min ankreuzen und ein Buch lesen? beim 2 feht also was.

Sag ich´s mal so

[x] 0min am Tag.


----------



## Duni (30. Januar 2009)

Mehrfachvoting wäre echt net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Morgens les ich erstmal in Ruhe die Aachener Nachrichten *schleichwerbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Und in der Schule wird dann auch noch mal 5-7 Stunden gelesen.
Also, ich les zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Januar 2009)

Lese Mittel, gehe hier aber nur von Büchern aus. Mit Buffed.de und den Vielen Foren zusammen UND den Chats in WoW und so lese ich etwa 3 Stunden am Tag xD

--Fantasy lese ich am liebsten, vorallem wenns um Drachen gibt.
Wer Fantasy mag und vor dicken Büchern nicht zurückschreckt muss einmal *Der Blumenkrieg* gelesen haben. Das ist das beste  Fantasy-Buch das ich gelesen habe und hab damit auch angefangen, regelmässig zu lesen.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

jeden morgen die 30min zeit für die  zeitung .. zug fahren macht spass^^


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

jeden morgen 30min Zeitung
+
irgendwelche Fantasybücher für 30 - 60 min


----------



## Rhokan (2. Februar 2009)

Ich lese eigentlich nicht sonderlich viel, wenn dann Magazine, Zeitung (zählt Buffed? Wenn ja les ich nämlich deutlich mehr^^)
Naja, sonst noch Bücher von/für die Schule (gottverdammter Prüfungskram) und die Questtexte in WoW : P


----------



## Macta (3. Februar 2009)

Ich lese außschließlich Fantasy (Die Drachenkämpferin, Eragon, Die Rebellin...).

Allerdings bin ich sehr, sagen wir mal, schwierig, wenn ich mal nen Buch
gefunden habe, was mir gefällt, denn lese ich fast die ganze Zeit (Essen muss man ja auch noch =) )
So kommt es durchaus vor, dass ich im 2 Wochen Urlaub 5 Bücher verbrate.


----------



## Macta (3. Februar 2009)

Sry, doppelt geklickt, scheiß I-Net


----------



## For-Free (3. Februar 2009)

Macta schrieb:


> Ich lese außschließlich Fantasy (Die Drachenkämpferin, Eragon, Die Rebellin...).
> 
> Allerdings bin ich sehr, sagen wir mal, schwierig, wenn ich mal nen Buch
> gefunden habe, was mir gefällt, denn lese ich fast die ganze Zeit (Essen muss man ja auch noch =) )
> So kommt es durchaus vor, dass ich im 2 Wochen Urlaub 5 Bücher verbrate.



Kenn ich zu gut. Ich lese auch sehr gerne Fantasy Bücher (aber auch anderes). Und wenn mich ein Buch gepackt hat, lese ich den ganzen Tag durch. Leider ärgert man sich dann nach ein paar Tagen, dass wieder ein Buch erfolgreich durchgelesen wurde und man ein neues brauch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (3. Februar 2009)

Eine sehr komische Umfrage,weil "Presseerzeugnisse" zum Leseverhalten zählen.

Wer also die täglich die Nachrichten schaut und die Überschriften der Beiträge liest,liest zumindest schonmal 15min/Tag, was aber eigentl. ja nicht im sinne der Umfrage sein dürfte.


----------



## Alion (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich Arbeiten muss, ist es meistens 30-60min am Tag. Die Zeitung im Zug. Ansonsten lese ich nicht sehr viel. Ausser mal zählt Internet Artikel dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich irgendwo in den Ferien bin, nehme ich aber auch gerne mal ein Fantasybuch in die Finger.


----------



## mirror-egg (4. Februar 2009)

Ich lese meistens im Bett noch 20-30 min. Was ich lese kommt immer drauf an was ich gerade da hab und was ich verliehen hab. Meistens Fantasy Roman


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Wieso gibt es Wechselhaft nicht als Auswahlmöglichkeit? Mal lese ich nur 20 Minuten vorm ins Bett gehen, mal hänge ich den ganzen Tag hinter einem Buch. Im Allgemeinen derzeit aber für meine Verhältnisse wenig, also 30-60 Minuten pro Tag und da ich keine Bücher da habe vor allem alte Lustige Taschenbücher etc.

Naja, 20-30 Minuten kann man auch mal für die Zeitung einplanen, und Foren lese ich sicherlich mehrere Stunden


----------



## LalaWuzFresh (5. Februar 2009)

ich les grad die 4 teile von twilight auf englisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich les hald immer wenn ich zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 edward <3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

Erstmal bin ich in dem Sinne eine Schülerin, da ich eine schulische Ausbildung mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin eine ziemliche Leseratte! In der Schulzeit wird die 90 min Grenze gerne mal überschritten...
In meiner Freizeit lese ich am liebsten Horrorromane von Clive Barker, Dean Koontz etc.
Diese Auswahlmöglichkeit fehlte mir übrigens deswegen hab ich mal Thriller angeklickt!
Hinzu kommt dann noch die gute alte Zeitung und das Buffed-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm, nicht sehr aussagekräftig, denn man konte nicht mehrer Rubriken auswählen...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Anduris (6. Februar 2009)

Ich les nur das, was ich in/für die Schule lesen muss und halt Sachen auf buffed.de, bzw. den Handels Chat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

